# Richard from Bob Hewes Boats



## Richard -bob hewes boats (Oct 3, 2016)

Hey guys just wanted to introduce my self. My name is Richard from Miami,Fl and parts manager at Bob Hewes Boats. We are a Maverick, Hewes, and Pathfinder dealer as well as Robalo and Monterey boats dealer. We are also the #1 Yamaha dealer in South Florida. If anyone needs service, parts or looking for a new boat feel free to message me!!
Tight lines,
Richard


----------

